# SS 07.10.17 - Bliss "A Colour Symphony"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Sir Arthur Bliss (1891 - 1975)*

A Colour Symphony, Op. 24, F. 106 

1. Purple: Andante maestoso
2. Red: Allegro vivace
3. Blue: Gently flowing
4. Green: Moderato

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's British composer Sir Arthur Bliss. I'm not very familiar with this one so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin.

I'll be listening to:









David Lloyd-Jones/English Northern Philharmonia


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Bliss* conducts Bliss.

I am going with this one, from the Decca Mono box.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is here and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's British composer Sir Arthur Bliss. I'm not very familiar with this one so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin.
> 
> I'll be listening to:
> 
> ...


This is the only disc of Bliss I have - I can't say I've ever really warmed to the symphony all that much (I prefer the _Adam Zero_ ballet) but I'll definitely give it another whirl tomorrow.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Another new composer for me. I'll stream this recording.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

This is a really nice and underrated symphony.

I'll listen to this one:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

"A Colour Symphony" is a lovely work and a great favorite of mine. An excuse for yet another listen! I also have the Lloyd-Jones.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I've had this a couple years and have only listened to it a couple times, just because I haven't gotten around to it. Thanks for the kick in the posterior!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Rach Man said:


> This is a really nice and underrated symphony.
> 
> I'll listen to this one:
> 
> View attachment 98013


I would echo your comments on this work


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is here and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's British composer Sir Arthur Bliss. I'm not very familiar with this one so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin.
> 
> I'll be listening to:
> 
> ...


That's the one...


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Rach Man said:


> This is a really nice and underrated symphony.
> 
> I'll listen to this one:
> 
> View attachment 98013


I'll be listening to this recording also. I haven't listened to this for some time so it will be a nice change.


----------



## Eramire156 (Sep 28, 2017)

Pugg said:


> *Bliss* conducts Bliss.
> 
> I am going with this one, from the Decca Mono box.


I will also listen to this version, I think I also have version on Naxos.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is here and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's British composer Sir Arthur Bliss. I'm not very familiar with this one so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin.
> 
> I'll be listening to:
> 
> ...


Bliss I have Bliss I will listen


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I like this work; every time I listen to the end of 'Red' I'm instantly reminded of the BBC Proms TV broadcasts from a few years back when it was actually worth watching!
I have the RPO/Groves recording in this incarnation.


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

techniquest said:


> I like this work; every time I listen to the end of 'Red' I'm instantly reminded of the BBC Proms TV broadcasts from a few years back when it was actually worth watching!
> I have the RPO/Groves recording in this incarnation.
> 
> View attachment 98046


This is my favorite recording of the Colour Symphony. It's a great album, including a no-holds-barred account of Things to Come.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

techniquest said:


> I like this work; every time I listen to the end of 'Red' I'm instantly reminded of the BBC Proms TV broadcasts from a few years back when it was actually worth watching!
> I have the RPO/Groves recording in this incarnation.
> 
> View attachment 98046


Bliss's Colour Symphony is a wonderful piece and - talking of the Proms - I wonder when this work was last performed there?


----------

